# fall snapper season



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

We have taken a few vacation days off for this coming fall snapper season. I have the boat full for both weekends, but need a couple of fishermen to share expenses for the week day trips. shot me a pm if you are interested and can fish on the week days. I run a 29' CC with twin 225's out of Freeport.


----------



## hookedrknot (May 23, 2013)

*weekday*

sent u a pm


----------



## dduke2 (May 20, 2008)

Pm sent


----------



## Reel Roper2 (Jun 24, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## drumbeat (Sep 20, 2005)

Off on Mondays and Tuesday


----------



## Rudy77 (Aug 30, 2013)

Let me know the days.. i can do weekdays.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*fall snapper*

Thanks to everyone who responded. We had a few canceled trips due to weather, but over all a great run.


----------

